# Sony Nex-5r Review and E-Mount 35mm f/1.8 OSS Lens Review!!



## jason324

Hi guys, 

Just got done with two new *Sony Reviews* including the powerful mirrorless *Sony Nex-5r* and the *E-Mount 35mm f/1.8 OSS Lens!! 

Sony Nex-5r Review 
*Sony Nex-5r Review Using SEL35f18 and SEL1018 E-Mount lenses!! 





*
E-Mount 35mm f/1.8 OSS Lens Review: 
*Sony E-Mount 35mm f/1.8 OSS Lens Review!! ? SEL35F18 | SonyAlphaLab.com 







Thanks for looking and please feel free to ask questions if you have any


----------

